# Who/what is in your avatar?



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

Recently i've been posting on the 'rate the above posters avatar' thread (in The Basement) and i've looked at the above posters avatar and thought, what/who is that? So I thought why not make a thread about it ^^

--x--

My avatar is my OC, Mitsuki. ^^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 17, 2015)

Roxas from Kingdom Hearts. By far my favorite character.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 17, 2015)

Haruka from Senran Kagura


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 17, 2015)

suga from bts!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

It's one of the Assasin's Creed characters jumping between the broken parts of aqueducts. He has a cape btw


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2015)

Dawn from Pokemon


----------



## duckvely (Nov 17, 2015)

xiumin from exo


----------



## tobi! (Nov 17, 2015)

there is dog


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 17, 2015)

me lol


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

my OC that doesn't have a name yet


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 17, 2015)

Me and a friend when we found Isle Hurricane.


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 17, 2015)

Totally not sponge bob shaped liked a penis lol


----------



## tumut (Nov 17, 2015)

Rachel Tice from MPGiS.


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 17, 2015)

The bae


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2015)

The Pok?mon Jolteon as a human


----------



## mogyay (Nov 17, 2015)

main character from a shoujo manga called orange !


----------



## Llust (Nov 17, 2015)

ririchiyo from inu x boku


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 17, 2015)

It's me! It's my mayor character, who I always model after myself. We even have the same name.

And, of course, Eevee. I have an Eevee plush next to where I sit when I play, too


----------



## Joy (Nov 17, 2015)

Chie from Persona 4. She's one of my favorite characters from the game and anime ( I love them all haha).


----------



## Solus (Nov 17, 2015)

I made my avatar using garry's mod. xD I couldn't think of an avatar, so I just took my screenshot, and made it into an avatar. I will one day make a proper avatar and signature...


----------



## milkyi (Nov 17, 2015)

Melanie Martinez


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Mines a tree.

My previous one,


is from the album art for &Gothika by PolyphonicBranch.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 17, 2015)

Touka Kirishima from Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 17, 2015)

Toadette from the Super Mario Series.


----------



## Tao (Nov 17, 2015)

Taokaka from BlazBlue.


----------



## Albuns (Nov 17, 2015)

Ken, a creation of a guy named Khaotic from Whirled.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 17, 2015)

grandpa phineas


----------



## SockHead (Nov 17, 2015)

red gyarados


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 17, 2015)

Mine's supposed to be a ghoulish version of me, drawn by a friend of mine.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 17, 2015)

A skeleton inside a space suit, taken from the trailer of David Bowie's new album.


----------



## piske (Nov 17, 2015)

Mine is a commission from Jint! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

*of my Mayor :>


----------



## Kristen (Nov 17, 2015)

Me and Tom on a bench by Retail and Midge's house (in the background) with Twiggy standing beside us.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 17, 2015)

Shadow the hedgehog (aka DA fetishes and shipping king)


----------



## riummi (Nov 17, 2015)

Mabel from Gravity Falls


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Nov 17, 2015)

My mayor, ahahah


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 17, 2015)

Kakashi Hatake from the Naruto series!


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 17, 2015)

Tangy as a literal orange.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 17, 2015)

It's me.


----------



## milkyi (Nov 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It's me.



Wow your very beautiful.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 17, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It's me.



seems legit


----------



## piichinu (Nov 17, 2015)

charlotte from fe:fates


----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2015)

It's a character from a game called Animal Crossing. Not sure if you've heard of it.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 17, 2015)

A weimaraner that's way too happy for it's own good.


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)

art of my oc drawn by ardrey


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 17, 2015)

Billie Joe Armstrong from Green Day~


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 17, 2015)

some random render I liked


----------



## radioloves (Nov 17, 2015)

I used to remember the name of the bunny in my picture but I forgot what it was!!! I saw it many times on photography apps, just can't remember atm Dx


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd hope everyone on here knows mine! 

I developed a very random and sudden obsession with Reese about a week ago.


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2015)

Tina said:


> I developed a very random and sudden obsession with Reese about a week ago.



probably ur inner furry escaping


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Nov 18, 2015)

Chrom from Fire Emblem drawn in Etrian Odyssey art style.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 18, 2015)

mah face


----------



## Classygirl (Nov 18, 2015)

I found mine on an avatar site I wanted a drawing style and I chose it because it looks like me I was told if so done were to cartoon avatar me.


----------



## tae (Nov 18, 2015)

fan art of kim taehyung ft. an octopus.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 18, 2015)

Art of one of my OCs - lined by riummi and coloured by buuunii!


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 18, 2015)

Hio-tan from Denki-Gai no Honya San!


----------



## Murray (Nov 18, 2015)

I'd hope everyone on here knows mine!

It's a big yellow haahoo.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 18, 2015)

My mouth with a cherry. (I really like cherries...)


----------



## sej (Nov 18, 2015)

My OC, Lolly drawn by Jint!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 18, 2015)

A drawing of me, :3

I've been thinking about changing it though because I've had that one for a few weeks now.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2015)

Eugene Lee Yang 

The ****ing sexiest d00d

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> I'd hope everyone on here knows mine!
> 
> It's a big yellow haahoo.



Omgg I remember them


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 18, 2015)

Mine is female Robin from Fire Emblem Awakening.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 18, 2015)

yukine from noragami
he's a cutie ;;


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh, my God, who is this rabbit!


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 18, 2015)

Garnet. :>


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

i just recieved an infraction for post quality from posting here XD

it's deerling from pokemon


----------



## MayorBambie (Nov 18, 2015)

a random render, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

@Rain.. wow o-o

Anyways, it's Peter (japanese entertainer, singer, actor) as the character Eddie from Funeral Parade of Roses. I kinda wanted to have another pic from the film but I think it'd be a bit too gory for the site lol.


----------



## Viena (Nov 18, 2015)

Mine's a teeensy bit obvious, huhu 

Hello Kitty with big ol' nerd glasses c(^ᴥ^c)


----------



## matt (Nov 18, 2015)

My amazing Villager amiibo


----------



## Cou (Nov 18, 2015)

kotori from love live!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

Viena said:


> Mine's a teeensy bit obvious, huhu
> 
> Hello Kitty with big ol' nerd glasses c(^ᴥ^c)



The glasses threw me off. Very clever, Hello Kitty.


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 18, 2015)

Lapis Lazuli


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Nov 18, 2015)

A Manectric from Pokemon I drew one time. Once I got it coloured and shaded, it quickly become one of my favourite drawings that I've done.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2015)

Eugene Lee Yang....My YouTube crush


----------



## Pearls (Nov 18, 2015)

Pearl Fey from ace attorney


----------



## Beardo (Nov 18, 2015)

The greatest puppets of all time, Janice and Sergeant Floyd Pepper


----------



## hollowbunnie (Nov 18, 2015)

Luna and Artemis from Sailor Moon in their human forms


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 18, 2015)

Arnold Schwarzenegger back in his hardcore bodybuilding days. He is just one of many examples out there that proofs You can achieve anything you want to in life.


----------



## inkling (Nov 18, 2015)

wendy from don't starve


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 18, 2015)

Team Popsicle logo.  It's my second profile picture, which is a sign that I need to change it more along with my sig


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ness from EarthBound.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 18, 2015)

Blonde mermaid from Disney's animated Peter Pan.


----------



## toddishott (Nov 18, 2015)

Ankha the one and only cat you should obey with all her mighty! kidding but i love this cat


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 18, 2015)

a beautiful chocolate goddess


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 18, 2015)

On the left is Shiki Ryougi and on the right is Azaka Kokutou. They're both really awesome fighters from Kara no Kyoukai.


----------



## okaimii (Nov 18, 2015)

Mamura from the manga Hirunaka no Ryuusei.


----------



## Viena (Nov 19, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The glasses threw me off. Very clever, Hello Kitty.



She's a master of disguises c;


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 19, 2015)

Soma Yukihara from Shokugeki no Souma! c:


----------



## himeki (Nov 19, 2015)

my soul


----------



## Bosca (Nov 19, 2015)

Yennefer from the Witcher.


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 19, 2015)

it's a doodle of dave strider from homestuck that i did like two years ago


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 19, 2015)

Sadness from inside out, i've been told by my boyfriend that she reminds him of me (luckily she's a cutie or he'd find his star wars items being sold on ebay :|) lol.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 19, 2015)

It's Junior Gorg, prince of the Gorgs, from Fraggle Rock! I love that guy.


----------



## chronic (Nov 19, 2015)

_*SEIHO *_


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> some random render I liked


the art in your avatar looks like something taken off of pixiv. i highly recommend not using art you don't know the source to; many artists don't appreciate having their art taken, especially not without credit. also, when it says "avatar by xcherryskyx" in your sig, it looks like they were the one who drew it.. so yeah it's kinda bordering on art theft, which isn't very cool. :/


----------



## Jacob (Feb 5, 2016)

the majestic casual cover of sbtrkt - "never never" I couldn't find the original pic to


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

It's just my drawing of Sonic ^^


----------



## himeki (Feb 5, 2016)

My OC


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

Luis Cilia, he's a Portuguese musician...


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2016)

Rin Kagamine from Vocaloid cause I'm trash.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 5, 2016)

Olivia from Fire Emblem Awakening!


----------



## mintellect (Feb 5, 2016)

Some random kawaii desu Inkling I found off Google Images holding a charger.


----------



## sej (Feb 5, 2016)

My OC, Lolly.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 5, 2016)

Edit: It is now a drawing from a good artist on Deviant art that my friend Gamzee found for me.


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Feb 5, 2016)

my profile pic
is a well drawn king dedede from the Kirby Right Back At Ya! tv series
i loved it


----------



## boujee (Feb 5, 2016)

my oc


----------



## seliph (Feb 5, 2016)

The hubby Raiden


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 5, 2016)

my avatar is now mettaton from undertale because i'm trash


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2016)

Poppy's Battle Regalia skin from League of Legends. It used to be an unnamed hunter from Bloodborne.


----------



## pandapples (Feb 5, 2016)

Drawn pic of my bf and me


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 5, 2016)

It is Sweden from Hetalia.
Thank you friend that shall not be named for finding this for me


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 5, 2016)

My cat when she was a baby


----------



## kassie (Feb 5, 2016)

sylveons <333


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2016)

a spinning Kumiko head (used as a sponsor bumper during Eupho's broadcasts iirc)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 5, 2016)

My mayor Anthony from AC:NL.


----------



## teto (Feb 5, 2016)

All three of the bears from We Bare Bears. Chloe's holding the camera!


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

j-hope from bts

his birthday is this month so i wanted to put him as my avatar ^^


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 5, 2016)

it's an OC  I asked peoyne to design for me


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 5, 2016)

a smash ball from Smash Bros


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

Art of my mayor!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

me


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 5, 2016)

Mikasa Ackerman of course


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 5, 2016)

Jane Lane from Daria


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

YUZURU HANyu


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 5, 2016)

Lana del Rey


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Artwork of Arin and Danny from Game Grumps (I'm terrible and I forget who the artist is :x )


----------



## Crash (Feb 6, 2016)

me :>
a drawing of me done by someone 10x more talented than me!​


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 6, 2016)

Junsu, Yoochun, Jaejoong...also known as..JYJ


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 6, 2016)

Right now a Neko Atsume kitty that I edited to be holding a candy and made it look like my kitty Whiskey. I plan to get a nice picture of me soon but who knows when that will ever happen. XD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

my BAE Makoto when he was a child <3


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 6, 2016)

Izuna from No Game No Life


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 6, 2016)

Villager from super smash bros with the raccoon leaf powerup


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 6, 2016)

Ike from Fire Emblem


----------



## pickle inkii. (Feb 6, 2016)

The son of lord bejezuz


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

My avatar is me when I tried figure skating while high


----------



## Balverine (Feb 6, 2016)

My dragon ball OC, Kauli :0


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 7, 2016)

Me <3


----------



## Eievui (Feb 7, 2016)

Just changed my picture to a drawing I did of an still-unnamed character


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 7, 2016)

Rinkah from Fire Emblem Fates


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2016)

A cute Shiba Inu given the name 'Doge' by the internet.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 7, 2016)

yukine from noragami


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2016)

Yukiko Amagi from Persona 4.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 7, 2016)

Bayonetta! <3


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 7, 2016)

Porl from Steven Universe


----------

